# مختصر تشريعات وقوانين ارامكو السعودية الخاصة بالسلامة



## يا الغالي (21 أغسطس 2016)

هو عبارة عن كتيب صغير يحتوي على قوانين شركة ارامكو السعودية الخاصة بالسلامة 

يساعدك في اجتياز مقابلات مشاريع ارامكو


رابط تحميل

https://www.scribd.com/doc/117921179/Saudi-Aramco-Safety-Handbook

او

http://alnajet.blogspot.com/2016/08/blog-post_65.html


----------



## المهندس غسان خليل علوة (12 أكتوبر 2016)

مشكور
الرابط الأول لم يعمل
حملته من الثاني


----------

